# How much canned food per day for a kitten.My kitten is a pig



## samstersam (Aug 13, 2004)

My kitten doesn't know when to stop eating...he constantly begs for food whenever i walk to the refrigerator (he knows his food is stored in tupperware containers in there)

I feed him Nutro Max, Natural, Wellness, and Chicken Soup for kittens (canned) on a rotating basis randomly..

I don't mind the begging, I'm going to discipline him on his feeding schedule, but I am confused about the directions on the can. On Nutro foods, the instructions say to feed about 1 can per pound of kitten weight.
My 23 week old kitty, Sox is about 5 lbs. So i should feed him 5 cans of 3.3 oz size food a DAY?? that seems too much for me. Is the instructions correct or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

There must have been a typo on the food can... how many ounces are in each can that you feed them? Tuna can sized? Smaller? That might help us figure out how much to give him. I wish I could check the lable up on line just to help out - but I'm not sure.

My kitten science diet can says that 1 1/3 of tuna sized cans could be consumed in a day. It's really confusing since they don't give a specific weight on the can... but... I'm guessing however much they'll eat?


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

> 5 cans of 3.3 oz size food a DAY??



OMG...no! My cat is 7 months old now, and i've been feeding him just one 3 oz can each day, split between two feedings. I also have dry out all day.

Do you have dry out or are you doing all-wet? It wasn't clear from your post


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

For a kitten, you should let them eat as much wet food as they want, in timed feedings (about 1/2 hr). My cats eat about 5-6oz of wet food a day (ie: 2 of the cans you are talking about). I think the manufacturer of the food is just trying to sell you more product :lol: .


----------



## samstersam (Aug 13, 2004)

Guys I'm not kidding:

here is the instruction in quotes:

"Feeding GUidelines: Weening to 6 months. Feed about 1 can daily per pound of body weight served in 3 to 4 meals per day. 6 Months to adult: Feed about 1 can daily per 2 pounds of body weight served in 2 meals per day."

Remember guys this is from NUTRO, the one that everyone says is a decent food.
BTW: these cans are 3.3 oz. So at 5 months around 5 lbs. According to the directions I should feed the cat 5 cans of 3.3 oz? Thats over 16 oz food a day!!! Even if they are trying to get us to feed more to sell more, won't that be too much and make the kitten overweight or sick?

please read my top post carefully, i DID mention that they were canned food.

How much can food do u guys feed your kittens and could u tell me the weight and age too? Thanks!

Samster


----------



## samstersam (Aug 13, 2004)

I just checked all the cans. It is not a typo. All nutro foods say that.


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

I checked their website, and it says it there too! 8O 

According to the Wellness site, "An average 8 to 10 lb. adult cat will eat approximately 6 ozs. per day." I can't imagine a little kitten eating 10 oz more than that. Maybe you could call Nutro's customer service?


----------



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have read those instructions and thought also that it was too much food. I have been splitting a 3oz can of nutro or pouch and serving him once in the morning and once in the evening and also leaving out dry. I had wanted to decrease the dry but I still do not see where he would eat as much as the directions claim to feed.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

My cats are only on canned and they eat 5-6oz a day. I would consider that amount average for most cats.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

I've read and been told to feed kittens as much as they will eat. I've also read that kittens will eat twice as much as full grown cats. My 2 kittens are about 15 weeks and eat ALL THE TIME! They are always picking at the dry I leave out and will gobble up as much wet as I give them. Right now they are eating 3oz. servings twice a day plus the dry the eat.


----------

